

What are some of the most relaxing pieces of music? - wslh
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-of-the-most-relaxing-pieces-of-music

======
rizzy
I don't have any specific artist or piece in mind. I always turn to SomaFM's
Groove Salad if I want some nice relaxing music.

